# 15th street pier va beach - rude people



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

went and fished their today with the kids. great spot run - lots of large spots for all.

the downside is, it is full combat fishing!! The pier is full of rude people, who will do anything to catch a fish, to the point where they will push a child out of the way, byt the time we left the pier, the whole left side was covered with people - this will be the last time I spend 32.00 to fish the pier, 20 on bait and a few rigs.

One gentleman had a nice drum on, no one would move!! cut the man some slack ... you jerking spot and he has a LARGE fish on. GET OVER IT. I had my share of fish in my cooler and was release the fish I was catching ... no reason to call me name, cause if i call you a name .... I get in trouble ... nothing but pure va beach trash on the pier


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Exactly why I steer clear of the piers. Give me a secluded beach with some peace and quiet. :fishing:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Sounds crazy. A lot of the time people fishing that pier aren't from Virginia Beach. Haven't had too many problems out there myself, but each year it gets worse and worse, especially when everybody rushes the pier for spot. Sorry your kids had to deal with the foolishness.


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

It had been 10 yrs since my last visit there, and now I know why. Most of the piers on OBX are nicer as long as you don't fish for cobia or kings.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is a shame.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

drawinout said:


> A lot of the time people fishing that pier aren't from Virginia Beach.


And that's sometimes the real problem/cause imo. I can only imagine that a lot of tourists frequent that pier, and sometimes that can cause real problems...

I've seen some tense moments out at Seagull pier this past July on the weekends when there was a rod every 4 inches on the T... but I've never really seen a whole group of people that were that bad. I've also never, EVER, seen a kid get pushed out of the way or manhandled in any way. I _have_ seen parents get tired of their kids and send them out to the T to get them out of their hair, and the kids proceed to cast over peoples lines and generally make a nuisance of themselves. The worst I've seen happen during scenarios like that is someone quietly cut the kids line after it got snagged in theirs and made a massive mess. "Opps kid, go get your dad to tie you up another rig cause it looks like your line snapped".... "OK mister!". 

After the kids line "snapped" 2-3 times the father either got the picture and kept the kid close, or he presumed that the kid kept casting into a snag. It also seemed very effective for that particular dad, as he looked ready to blow up at the slightest thing (like someone kindly telling him to keep an eye on his kid).

As far as people not moving for the drum, that's what I hate the most. I've probably reeled in my lines 100+ times this summer for people that had a big fish on, and will always do so. I consider it good manners and an opportunity to do a bait-check. I have seen croaker/spot fisherman downright refuse to reel in for a cobia fisherman, and the croaker mans line got cut. Personally, I would ask my friend(s) to do the exact same if I knew I had a big cobia on. If the person refuses to reel in they face the consequences. If someone doesn't have time to reel in and their line gets cut to save my fish, I will either tie them a new rig and bait it for them, or give them money to buy one of the wally world metal rigs if that's what they want.

As far as rude people go I think we all have our stories, and thankfully most of mine are secondhand. I haven't had too many problems at any pier.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

topwater1pro said:


> went and fished their today with the kids. great spot run - lots of large spots for all.
> 
> the downside is, it is full combat fishing!! The pier is full of rude people, who will do anything to catch a fish, to the point where they will push a child out of the way, byt the time we left the pier, the whole left side was covered with people - this will be the last time I spend 32.00 to fish the pier, 20 on bait and a few rigs.
> 
> One gentleman had a nice drum on, no one would move!! cut the man some slack ... you jerking spot and he has a LARGE fish on. GET OVER IT. I had my share of fish in my cooler and was release the fish I was catching ... no reason to call me name, cause if i call you a name .... I get in trouble ... nothing but pure va beach trash on the pier



Yup, i hate that pier. been there 3 times and never went back. first experience was horible, thought to myself maybe i just had a bad day. went back the next time, same experience. Then i calmly thought o.k no need to rush to a conclusion and rule out a good pier b/c of a couple of bad trips, i'll go one last time. that was it, three strikes. never been back since. this was 3 yrs ago. ain't gonna be back either. the people are rude, and the tourists who walk by all the time. it takes 5 mins just to be able to cast. and then there's the rude tourists that just walk by a grab someone's rod and pose for a picture without even asking for permission. that's never happened to me, but seen it too often. i like piers, just not that one.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

piers suck !!!!! thats wy I stay away from them !!! no respect !!!! try that on the beach with me and YOUR gonna get wet !!!! piers SUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, it's nice to see that nothing has changed. I fished that pier [and all the others in this area] when I was 7 years old. The Virginia beach piers [the steel pier and the wooden pier] were notorious for bad manners when the spot run hit.The only difference is that we didn't have cell phone to call in other rude people.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

ORF Pete said:


> I've never really seen a whole group of people that were that bad. I've also never, EVER, seen a kid get pushed out of the way or manhandled in any way.


I've never seen a kid get pushed either. We'd definitely exchange some words if I ever saw that. I've been lucky I guess and haven't run into too much tom foolery on the piers around here.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I am glad we do not get the spot/croaker runs down here like what you have up there. We mostly drift live baits and/or sightcast kings, tarpon, cobia and even sailfish from the piers here. There is a problem sometimes with people who will not move for us when someone has a nice fish on. Their line usually gets snipped. Usually they get the idea and leave.


----------



## saltycwboy (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree this is why I try to stay clear of piers and all those "SPOT FISHERMAN", but my son and daughter are only 7 and 5 so thats really all the fishing I can do with them unless I have a boat for the weekend.


----------



## jer[email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

get a boat..............?


----------



## USN_CWO (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been fishin that pier pretty often and I havent had any problems (maybe its cuz I always have a pissed off look on my face). The Spot fisherman can be a real pain in the ass though. I actually dont mind the tourists, especially the good lookin ones. As for the rude people: THEY ARE LOCALS and only about 3% are tourists!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Sailfish?*

From a Pier off PC in FL... Hey ah I'm getting tons of YFT off the beach in Va Beach. Let's plan a trip ... Trip!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

USN_CWO said:


> As for the rude people: THEY ARE LOCALS and only about 3% are tourists!


Seems like every time I'm out there talking to folks, almost none of them are from Hampton Roads.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Suavea said:


> From a Pier off PC in FL... Hey ah I'm getting tons of YFT off the beach in Va Beach. Let's plan a trip ... Trip!


Yeah piers
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=69479

or maybe you perfer yaks
http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about2694.html


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was out there last weekend and the people I talked to were nice. I was even offered cookies. Spot flavored cookies... that hit the... spot.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

See this is why I'm nervous to fish the piers, especially being inexperienced. OVP was a bust for catching fish but everyone there were pretty laid back.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Travis71902 said:


> See this is why I'm nervous to fish the piers, especially being inexperienced. OVP was a bust for catching fish but everyone there were pretty laid back.


Travis, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Most of the time it's pretty laid back on all the piers around here. You shouldn't have any problems. There are going to be jerks everywhere, but there are a bunch of good people out there too. If you're new at casting, learning rigs, etc., just look around for somebody that "knows" what they're doing. Maybe try casting a bottom rig on the least crowded side of the pier until you get the hang of it. Don't be embarrassed to ask a question if you don't know something. How long are you going to be around? I'm heading offshore this weekend, but I'm sure I could meet you somewhere the following weekend and try to give you a few pointers. I ain't the *most* knowledgeable pier and surf fisherman on this board by any means, but I could point you in the right direction. Good luck.

Ryan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't be afraid to ask questions. The biggest mistake most new people make is not asking questions. So do this...find someone who is catching fish, walk over, see what they're using and ask them if they don't mind sharing their knowledge. Often offering a cold beverage of their choice usually sweetens the deal.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

drawinout said:


> Travis, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Most of the time it's pretty laid back on all the piers around here. You shouldn't have any problems. There are going to be jerks everywhere, but there are a bunch of good people out there too. If you're new at casting, learning rigs, etc., just look around for somebody that "knows" what they're doing. Maybe try casting a bottom rig on the least crowded side of the pier until you get the hang of it. Don't be embarrassed to ask a question if you don't know something. How long are you going to be around? I'm heading offshore this weekend, but I'm sure I could meet you somewhere the following weekend and try to give you a few pointers. I ain't the *most* knowledgeable pier and surf fisherman on this board by any means, but I could point you in the right direction. Good luck.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks. I'll be here thru Christmas time probably.


----------



## Travis71902 (Sep 19, 2009)

My inexperience stems from lack of knowledge of rigs and how to set them up as well as tackle choice, and using the right bait as well as fishing at the right time. Casting isn't so much a problem. I'm always up for learning new things and meeting new people so just pm me if you're up for an educational meet. I work m-f, 7-5 so weekends are pretty much my only time to fish. I learn something new everytime i log onto this board and again, appreciate all the help.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

drawinout said:


> A lot of the time people fishing that pier aren't from Virginia Beach.



And it's not even tourist season.


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

My son and I frequent various piers quite frequently. Its amazing how many parents don't spend the time teaching their kids how to fish. They tie a rig on, and turn them loose. Alot of times, my son will meet a stray kid on a pier, the boy will fish with us all day, catch just as many as we are, and hardly ever see the parents until its time to go. The funny part is when the kid has caught more than the dad who didnt take the time with him. I would rather set my pole down, and teach a kid how to fish. I guess it all boils down to how you look at life and how you get your enjoyment.


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

*rude fisherman*

we have that problem in south carolina too. it is spot fisherman period most are just after meat and that is all they are there for. it is very frustrating to fish under conditions like that when some 10 people are fishing on top of you like that .it really sucks. i have to drive 3 1/2 hours to get to the coast. i am thinking about keeping all my fishing to freshwater only. i have 2 acres and aboat ramp on a large lake much less hassles. oh well. good luck to everybody. i thought i was the only one disturbed by these conditions no one on the sc board talks about them but i think they are mostley surf fishers..:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

I am just the opposite, moving from fresh to saltwater - its a 2 hour drive to the VA Beach pier or any of the ones near there. I am thinking of selling my bass boat and getting a center console, then i wount have worry to much about pier fishing and can concentrate on flounder and Spanish


----------

